# Aupick has reached the famous 1000!



## Agnès E.

Mais-comment-mais-comment,
Mille postes seulement ?
C'est impossible, Aupick 
Fait tellement partie de la famille !
Pédagogue, érudit et amusant
Il donne des exemples qui piquent
Notre curiosité et nos pupilles
Alors, n'hésitons pas à lui en souhaiter
D'autres milliers et à lui chanter :

JOYEUX POSTIVERSAIRE* !!​ 






* copyright Fenixpollo pour la version anglaise


----------



## geve

Ah, mais c'est qu'il ne fait pas de petit post, l'ami Aupick : 
toutes ses réponses sont expliquées, nuancées, circonstanciées ! 

Lui fêter son millénaire, ce n'est donc pas tout à fait lui rendre justice : 
pour des posts de cette qualité, c'est toutes les centaines qu'il faudrait célébrer...

Lire Aupick, c'est rire souvent, et apprendre toujours : 
bref, c'est nécessaire à la santé publique. 

Une lectrice récente et déjà fidèle.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Aupick: Congratulations!   Your contributions in the English forum are invaluable!


----------



## Kelly B

Congratulations! ça me fait plaisir de lire tes postes, soit en français or in English.


----------



## JazzByChas

Contrats, AuPick!

Like the French counterparts, I would like to say that all of your posts are indeed enlightening, homespun, and generally spoken by a reg'lar bloke who doesn't mind giving you an honest opinion.

I for one, have certainly appreciated your posts...keep up the exemplary work, and to quote Agnes/FenixPollo:

"Joyeux Postiversaire!"
"Happy Postiversary!"

Chas.


----------



## LV4-26

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Aupick: Congratulations!   Your contributions in the English forum are invaluable!


J'en dirai autant pour le forum français/anglais. Bravo pour ta connaissance de la langue française.


----------



## cuchuflete

Bravo Aupick!

 Post counts are meaningless in themselves, but sometimes make for a good pretext or motive to say thanks.  You have mine, for your consistently fine contributions to these forums.  To knowledge you add common sense and provide both with a noteworthy helpful spirit.  It's both an education and a pleasure to read your posts.

Congratulations and thanks,
Cuchu​


----------



## Amityville

Je t'apprécie, Aupick - cheers !


----------



## Yang

I am impressed by the way Aupick explains grammar:simple, clear, precise.

Cheers!


----------



## panjandrum

Hi Aupick 

I've lost count of the number of times I've been grateful for your clear-thinking and insightful posts.

Congratulations on the first thousand, and here's to many more.

Panj


----------



## Isotta

*Mille fois merci! 

Z.*​


----------



## GenJen54

au-dacious, au-spicious, au-thentic, au-thoritative, au-pick!
Félicitations on your first mille-stone!  Thank you for your wisdom and your genuinely au-some  participation.


----------



## Aupick

Thank you enormously everyone! I'm flattered and honoured and can't get over having been immortalised by the forum's poet laureate! Thank you all. If there's a reason I come back each day and throw in my two cents, it's because you make me do it. I can't resist the congenial atmostphere, the wit and the insightful comments that have taught me so much over these months. In other words, you're stuck with me!


----------



## timpeac

Very late, but congratulations Aupick your posts are always of quality.


----------



## Outsider

*Welcome to the club, Aupick!*​


----------



## fenixpollo

. *Happy Postiversary, Aupick!* . 
​


----------



## Whodunit

*What would I be without you? I have five times as many posts as you, but you have written five times better and more informative posts than me. *


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations!


----------

